
Ctfr – Abusing Certificate Transparency Logs for Getting HTTPS Subdomains - howucan
https://howucan.gr/scripts-tools/2927-ctfr-abusing-certificate-transparency-logs-for-getting-https-websites-subdomains
======
cjbprime
Neat. I guess this will become much less useful once letsencrypt starts
issuing wildcard certs for free?

